# World's Most Unique Gadgets



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

World's Most Unique Gadgets (2 web pages).

*Check out these amazing, sometimes bizarre, foreign gadgets that aren't available in the U.S.*

-- Tom


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe they will be so popular in Japan the price will come down before things are available anywhere else and will then be more popular, although some of those devices i would be hard pressed to come up with a reason to buy them.

You would have to be a bit of a gadgit nut I reckon


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that SEG CLIP thingy that lets you receive TV on your computer ,too bad it will never be excepted in the states ,im sure there's already some hardware hacks that accomplish this ,I just got to google it.


----------

